# utorrent "crashed and must restart" bug



## keakar (Feb 6, 2008)

has anyone figured out how to fix the random "utorrent has crashed and must restart" bug with utorrent?

it doesnt happen all the time but it has happened on a pretty regular basis and with a completely different set of torrents being downloaded so it is not the torrents causing it and it often takes three to four hours running time before it crashes but then a few times it only took an hour or two before crashing. the computer is almost exclusively idle when these crashes occur so it shouldnt be a computer in use issue. it has crashed with many torrents downloading or just a few so the number of torrents or volume doesnt seem to matter. i have 200gb hdd free and temp files and spyware are purged regularly every day.

i usually turn it on late at night and leave it running overnight only to wake up every morning to find it has crashed right after i go to sleep and is sitting there all night waiting for me to tell it to restart. it keeps saying it has crashed and must do a data dump and do i wish to restart. 

does anyone know how to set up utorrent to stop asking me to restart and just automatically restart by itself without asking permission? why this is not already done automatically i really cannot understand. i mean if your seeding or downloading torrents then why would you ever not want to finish the task you were doing to start with? its frustrating to leave my computer running all night only to find it was idle the whole time because utorrent crashed and it hasnt downloaded anything.

this well known crash bug hasnt been fixed even after several program updates stating it fixed the crash bug yet its still not fixed. 

can anyone tell me what the last known good working version of utorrent was before this random crash bug? was it 1.7.1 or 1.6? maybe returning to an older version is the only way to avoid this problem.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 6, 2008)

1.6


----------

